# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  "Dusting" Feeders

## JBear

I am using my mom's method of supplementing, which is using calcium/vit-mineral/and a tiny bit of paprika with *every* feeding. What are the potential problems(if any) by "dusting" feeders every time? I have read it is suggested that feeders are to be dusted 3 times a week for metamorphs and juvs, and 2 times for adults. Thanks in advance!

JBear

----------


## SethD

The potential problems of dusting daily depend entirely on the makeup of the supplements in question and the quantities consumed. It is not possible to have a single answer to such a complex question. Generally speaking it is hard to cause a harmful overdose of calcium in frogs via insect dusting, however the various vitamin supplements are a bit easier to overdose with.

----------



----------


## JBear

SethD-

Ok, I completely understand your reply, and realize I must not combine all supps together in a 3 part mix. Maybe I should move to vit-mineral dusting in a more scheduled manner. I hope I have not caused any problems as they are very bright, very hungry, and very active! Thank you for replying! 

JBear

----------


## John Clare

I use Repashy "Calcium+ICB" and Repashy "Supermin".  I dust every day, on alternate days.  I used to have Herptivite and their calcium in there too but I find the Repashy products to be far superior.  I dust almost every day but only with one product, not both.  I alternate.  I suggest you alternate too, rather than mixing it all together.  I sincerely doubt that Paprika is of much use when fed directly to frogs - I don't know for certain, but I believe they can't utilize the color compounds directly from the Paprika.

----------

DonLisk

----------


## SethD

> I sincerely doubt that Paprika is of much use when fed directly to frogs - I don't know for certain, but I believe they can't utilize the color compounds directly from the Paprika.


A number of years ago dusting with paprika was common among dart frog enthusiasts in an attempt to help retain the orange and yellows in various species. Many people claimed it worked well for them. I did it too for a while(I still kept darts back then) and was never completely certain if it was helping or not. Today there are better color supplements out there. Regardless of whether paprika helps with color or not it is certainly harmless.

----------


## Jace

*I know with my toadlet and froglets, I follow a 2/1 dusting schedule: 2 days in a row of calcium and 1 day of vitamin.  I have not been able to come across Repashy (though the more I hear about it, the more I want to try it!!) so I use a basic calcium with D3 powder and Reptivite vitamin supplement.  With my adult amphibians, I use calcium twice a week and vitamins once a week. *

----------


## JBear

Thank you all for the input!

JBear

----------


## Don

> I use Repashy "Calcium+ICB" and Repashy "Supermin".  I dust every day, on alternate days.  I used to have Herptivite and their calcium in there too but I find the Repashy products to be far superior.  I dust almost every day but only with one product, not both.  I alternate.


No wonder I love this forum... I can usually find and answer to a question which having to ask.  Thanks for this info John.

----------


## Lamb

> I use Repashy "Calcium+ICB" and Repashy "Supermin"...  I alternate.


John, why do you alternate? What led you to make that decision?


As for Repashy, I just started using Calcium + ICB (Ordered it from Josh'sFrogs). What struck was the smell, which is a somewhat-nice, almost vegetable-like smell.

----------

